# 32:1 Ethanol Free Canned Gasoline??



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if there is a company that sells the quarts of ethanol free gasoline with a 32:1 oil mix? I have seen company's like Tru Fuel at Lowes and Home Depot and they have 40:1 and 50:1 (but I don't see 32:1).

I have a 1986 Toro S621 that requires the 32:1 mix. I have not used it at least 7 years and was thinking if I could buy small quantities of ethanol free gas that would be really handy. I hate to mix up 1 or 2 gallons of gas as I have no place to dispose of any left over.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*gas..*

I don't know about buying the 32:1 gas- But I always just use my left over Lawn boy gas (32:1) in my truck at end of mowing season. I only add 1 gallon to full tank of gas though or close to it. My truck is a 2000 though so not sure on newer vehicles. I have held some over too with sta-bil in it.. but prefer to start the year out with fresh for the mowers.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Geno said:


> I don't know about buying the 32:1 gas- But I always just use my left over Lawn boy gas (32:1) in my truck at end of mowing season. I only add 1 gallon to full tank of gas though or close to it. My truck is a 2000 though so not sure on newer vehicles. I have held some over too with sta-bil in it.. but prefer to start the year out with fresh for the mowers.


I agree, just dump it into one of the cars,trucks etc. It would be best to have the tank a little on the full side to help thin it out, but it will burn it no problem.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What Geno and Gibbs said. Mix it to your requirements and if you have any left over just dump it in your vehicle. Been doing it for years and no problems. Heck, even if it's a little stale it won't hurt anything. Mixing a quart or so of old gasoline to 20 gallons of good gas is no problem.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Before I started using TruFuel in my little 2 strokes I'd just put the aging mix into my OPE. It never seemed to matter.

Pete


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I usually run "racing fuel" in my equipment. There is no ethanol in it and it seemingly lasts forever. I never have a need for fuel stabilizers. I run it in my chainsaws, weed eaters, leaf blowers and all my snow blowers and lawn equipment, 25 years and never an issue.


----------

